

Self-Help? More Like Self-Hurt - r-w
http://www.newstatesman.com/culture/books/2012/09/your-brain-pseudoscience-rise-popular-neurobollocks

======
r-w
The site’s down, so for now here’s a backup from the Internet Archive Wayback
Machine:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20150325121339/http://www.newsta...](https://web.archive.org/web/20150325121339/http://www.newstatesman.com/culture/books/2012/09/your-
brain-pseudoscience-rise-popular-neurobollocks)

------
r-w
Author Steven Poole writes on the attractive yet unscientific basis of many a
self-help guide, using inconsistencies among books often written by the same
author to turn “pop science” against itself.

